# Beco butterfly 2 vs Boba 3G... Opinions please! :)



## My_littlbump

Hi! I'm looking to buy a ssc from babame while there's 20% off, and think I've narrowed my decision down to these two! Does anyone have experience of them and could maybe offer some opinions on what you love/hate about them! I've no experience of using SSCs, so will want something quite user friendly! Also my LO is almost 8 weeks and about 13lb so he's quite a chunk! 

Thanks! :) x


----------



## Snuffy

I've never tried the Beco but we do have the Boba 3G. I love it! Ollie (despite also being a chunk) didn't fit knee to pit until he was 3 months old and having it on the newborn setting was visible too small on him, so we used it in normal mode but with his legs froggied inside for a few weeks. However he did keep trying to kick his legs out and sometimes this meant his head ended up wedged up my left nostril a lot. For this reason I tended to use my Babyhawk with a piece of ribbon narrowing the base until he was big enough for legs out. 

The base is a lot wider than my R&R, however I can only assume this will mean it will last him longer as he grows. I love the lightness and compactness of the R&R, but I couldn't part with my Boba as it has all these other advantages that the R&R doesn't. Lots of pockets, bag holder straps on the shoulders, bands to roll up the excess straps and keep them out of the way, footstraps for when they get older.

My nearly 4 year old had a go in it recently as well and fit comfortably, and I was able to walk around with her on my back without feeling any strain. We intend to take both the Boba and R&R on holiday with us next month in case she gets tired on a day trip and we need to carry both children lol.


----------



## My_littlbump

Thanks for the reply! :) I keep changing my mind, but had kind of settled on the boba 3G as it will last longer without being outgrown, and has the good features you mentioned.. however, the tweet patterned one that I liked is out of stock, so I'd have to get a boring black one! (I know that shouldn't sway my decision, but it kind of does!!) argghh, don't know what to do! My fave pattern in the beco is also out of stock, but there are other nice ones I could go for! Anyone else have any input? :D x x


----------



## Snuffy

I hear ya. I let my hubby choose the Boba as it's the one he's most likely to use. I wanted Tweet. We have Dusk :shrug:


----------



## My_littlbump

I feel really silly for letting fabric patterns affect my decision! I still can't really decide between the two carriers!! Waaaah! X


----------



## My_littlbump

I ended up ordering the black boba 3G in the end! (Was almost swayed By the fabric choices on the beco, but decided to be sensible!) I'm excited, it's my first ssc! Hope I made the right decision!! :) ps, at what age can it be used for back carries? And are the difficult to do in it? X


----------



## Snuffy

We've played with putting Ollie on my back once but mostly he's still happy on the front for the moment. Plus he was sick down my neck, as I knew he would be :haha: He was only there for a minute! I have no idea how easy it is to get them on and off your back as hubby lifted him in, but I'm hoping it will come with practice. My daughter is fine, she just jumps on and hangs on for dear life until it's on my shoulders lol.


----------



## My_littlbump

As boo, I've changed my mind and think the beco butterfly would be better for us! From reading further reviews it seems the boba is more suited for toddlers, and as my LO is just two months the beco would be better for us! My boba hasn't arrived yet but I really wish I'd ordered the beco now! (the patterns of beco that I liked have sold out now too, so I can't even exchange it!) boooo! :( x


----------



## Snuffy

Really? I can see how it would suit through to toddlerhood compared to some other carriers we have, but Ollie is 5 months and has been using it for a good few months now. 

I tried him in a back carry in the R&R today and prefer the Boba for that too lol.


----------



## My_littlbump

Aw maybe I'm just being silly! I'll have to wait until it arrives to see how I feel about it, but the beco butterfly seems a lot more compact looking, and apparently is super easy for back carries etc for novice baby wearers!! Oh I don't know, I'm so indecisive!! Booo! X x


----------



## NaturalMomma

Boba 3G all the way!


----------



## My_littlbump

NaturalMomma said:


> Boba 3G all the way!

Really? Have you tried them both? Why do you prefer the boba? Have you used it on a young baby? 

Anyway, I'll be able to decide for myself.. I just ordered the beco too!! Ooops! They got the patterns back in stock, so I ordered it while the sale is on, I will return the one I don't like as much.. Or keep them both! Hehe! :D x x


----------



## Eala

I've not tried a Boba (have seen my friend's and it does look fab), but I *LOVE* my Beco :cloud9: I haven't used it with my new LO purely because I have a Papoozle for while she's small and I'll move to the Beco when she gets too big for the Papoozle. I did set the Beco up for her, and tbh it was a little bit of a faff (and involved me watching the instruction video as I did it), but once it's set, that's you :) The Beco is *so* soft, it's really comfy too. I can still use it for a back carry with my older girl too (who will be 3 in October) :)

I hope you find that one or the other works for you :)


----------



## My_littlbump

Eala said:


> I've not tried a Boba (have seen my friend's and it does look fab), but I *LOVE* my Beco :cloud9: I haven't used it with my new LO purely because I have a Papoozle for while she's small and I'll move to the Beco when she gets too big for the Papoozle. I did set the Beco up for her, and tbh it was a little bit of a faff (and involved me watching the instruction video as I did it), but once it's set, that's you :) The Beco is *so* soft, it's really comfy too. I can still use it for a back carry with my older girl too (who will be 3 in October) :)
> 
> *I hope you find that one or the other works for you *

Hehe, I'm planning on being naughty and keeping them both!! :D the boba arrived today and it looks really nice, I've been busy all day so not had a chance to try it out yet, but I can't wait! Hope I get on with it! :) 

Can't wait for my beco to arrive, it looks super cute with the patterned design, whereas the boba is just plain black. I'm justifying it to myself that the beco will be great for easy back carries while LO is young, and then the boba will last until toddlerhood! :D x x


----------



## My_littlbump

Hmm, tried fitting LO in the boba in the newborn hold, it seemed impossible the way they show in the instructions (havint the carrier complelely fastened and lowering baby in from the top)as he's a big baby and the gap to put him into didn't seem big enough and i couldnt position his legs right. I looked at a video on YouTube where they show you how to put him in with just one of the shoulder straps on, but again I couldn't get his legs positioned right! Hmm.. :-/


----------



## Snuffy

I found this (Ollie is a big baby too) so I converted it back to the normal way and used it with his legs froggied inside until they were longer.


----------



## My_littlbump

Snuffy said:


> I found this (Ollie is a big baby too) so I converted it back to the normal way and used it with his legs froggied inside until they were longer.

Ace, I'll give that a go! :) x


----------



## Snuffy

In the newborn conversion Ollie's head was too high out of the carrier to be supported as he's so chunky and long lol.


----------



## My_littlbump

Eeep, my beco arrived and it looks really cute! I've tried using it but I think my boy is too big for the infant insert but his legs are too short to go out of the sides of the carrier! I'm really stuck with both the beco and the boba, as instructions only really tell you how to use them for little newborns or older babies who can have their legs out! I've not managed to get him in either carrier yet! I worry that I'm going to hurt him and it all seems so confusing! Eep! :-/ x


----------



## Rachel_C

My_littlbump said:


> Eeep, my beco arrived and it looks really cute! I've tried using it but I think my boy is too big for the infant insert but *his legs are too short to go out of the sides of the carrier!* I'm really stuck with both the beco and the boba, as instructions only really tell you how to use them for little newborns or older babies who can have their legs out! I've not managed to get him in either carrier yet! I worry that I'm going to hurt him and it all seems so confusing! Eep! :-/ x

Can you use a ribbon or hairband to narrow the carrier so he can fit his legs out?


----------



## My_littlbump

Thanks for the reply Rachel! :) 

Actually I must have just been having a dumb moment, I've just managed to get him into the beco fine with his legs out! YAY!! :) he seems to low it already and is snoozing and sucking his thumb! Hehe! 

My only issue with it is that to get the waist band nice and tight it squishes all my flab out! Lol! But as my hips are a lot wider than my waist I don't feel secure fastening it around my hips as it will move around as I move and ride up on my waist anyway! ( not sure if that makes sense?!) 

I'm going to take him for a test ride in it now and go for a walk with bubba and the dog, hope he stays settled in it! :D x


----------



## Mayflower2012

I am in the same dilemma as you were. My baby is almost 3 months old and i need to decidw on a carrier quickly. Now that you have owned both, the boba 3g and the beco butterfly 2, which would you recommend? Please help me decide!!


----------



## My_littlbump

Mayflower2012 said:


> I am in the same dilemma as you were. My baby is almost 3 months old and i need to decidw on a carrier quickly. Now that you have owned both, the boba 3g and the beco butterfly 2, which would you recommend? Please help me decide!!

Hello! :) I would recommend the beco butterfly 2! So far I haven't actually used my boba! Oops! As at first I couldn't get the hang of putting LO in it, I felt as if he would slip down beneath the waistband, as if i fastened it on my hips it tended to ride up on my waist(im quite pear shaped)so I didn't persevere with it once my bb2 arrived! The bb2 has the internal panel which I really like as there's no chance of LO slipping anywhere! The bb2 comes in lots more cute pattern options too, which is good! I haven't tried a back carry yet, but it's meant to be easy in the bb2 due to the internal panel bit which means its extra secure! I keep meaning to use my boba, but so far I've not got round to it as I'm so happy with mu beco! Hope that helps! :D x x


----------



## Mayflower2012

I was leaning towards the beco, so i'm happy to hear your recommendation :thumbup:

I have a boba wrap, LO loves it, but for a carrier, i think i have to go with the beco.

Thanks for the quick advice Mama!


----------



## My_littlbump

Mayflower2012 said:


> I was leaning towards the beco, so i'm happy to hear your recommendation :thumbup:
> 
> I have a boba wrap, LO loves it, but for a carrier, i think i have to go with the beco.
> 
> Thanks for the quick advice Mama!

Ace, hope you enjoy it! :) which pattern are you getting? :) x


----------



## My_littlbump

Ooh, I've just tried LO in my Boba for the first time (since I didn't get on with it when he was newborn) As my partner took my beco and pushchair to work with him by accident in the car..I LOVE IT!! Now that he's big enough to have his legs out, it was so quick and easy to get him in it!more straight forward than the beco (maybe because now I've got the general gist of using ssc's!) it seems so comfy too! I'll definately be alternating this with my beco now, but dare I say it, I think this may be my fave!! feel like I'm cheating on my beloved beco! Lol! :D x


----------

